# Helios Nutrition Recomp Guide



## Spongy

Alright fellas, this is a quick something I wrote up.  It's not all inclusive and doesn't have all the tips and tricks I use for success with my clients, but it will give you a place to start.

Helios Nutrition guide to recomp
The recomp is often considered the holy grail of any bodybuilding achievement.  In short it is the ability to both burn fat and gain muscle at the same time.  While this is often considered impossible without the use of AAS, my experimentations with my own body and with my clients leads me to believe that a proper diet and training program make this supposed impossibility a reality.  As such you will see that the majority of diets Helios Nutrition writes have an element of recomposition to them.  

Think of it this way, why would you risk losing all your gains just to drop fat?  Why would you allow yourself to pack on fat just to gain a few measly pounds of muscle?  The era of traditional bulking and cutting is quickly coming to an end and I couldn’t be happier.

What are the “pros” of a recomp?
1)  Healthier lifestyle.  The massive quantities of food consumption required for a traditional bulk is very taxing on the body.  Follow this with the cutting of calories and the lethargy of cutting and you are setting your body up for disaster down the road.  This is yo-yo dieting at its finest and is not safe for long term health.
2)  Hold onto your gains.  By bypassing the yo-yo of tradition cut and bulk you can actually maintain more muscle mass throughout the year.  This means that the gains you do make are true gains as opposed to false gains caused by an influx of glycogen.  You also don’t have to worry about losing those gains due to cutting calories too low.  My observation is that competitors who practice recomps or modified recomps tend to go into competitions looking leaner and fuller than those practicing traditional cycles of cutting and bulking.  Yes, this is purely observation and may be considered Broscience, but it’s apparent.
3)  Control insulin sensitivity.  Packing away massive quantities of food over a short period of time wreaks havoc on your insulin levels.  It takes time to recover from this and can ultimately reduce your insulin sensitivity.  This is a bad thing because insulin, whether endogenous or exogenous, is one of the best tools we have in our arsenal for building muscle.  If we are constantly messing with this system it leads to inefficiencies within our body and doesn’t allow us to utilize this powerful weapon to its maximum potential.  
4)  Feel better.  While this is a qualitative observation it holds a lot of truth.  Cutting calories leads to lethargy and sluggishness, so does an overabundance of calories.  Your workouts will suffer, your sex life will suffer, your life will suffer.  
5) Look better.  You will keep a generally fit physique year round as opposed to bloating up and cutting down.  No more “oh crap it’s beach season, I’d better cut calories.”  Cut when you want to, when it’s really important (shows, etc).  

So how do you plan a perfect recomp?  A lot goes into it and it depends on the individual.  There are some tricks that Helios Nutrition uses when planning diets that I won’t divulge, but below is a general guideline that can be used to write out your own recomp diet.

1)  Figure out your goal.  While a true recomp is generally defined is maintaining a static weight while dropping body fat and gaining muscle, there are times when your goals may be to lean out or bulk up.  What makes a recomp cut or recomp bulk different from their tradition predecessors is that the focus isn’t on weight, but rather results. So yes, it is possible to do a recomp bulk, but instead of gaining 30lbs over the course of a few months, you may only gain 15.  The difference is that those 15lbs will be muscle with minimal fat.  Just as with a recomp cut you will lose weight, but the weight lost will ultimately be almost all fat.  So for our example the client wants to do a TRUE recomp, meaning staying static in terms of weight while gaining muscle and losing fat.

2)  Figure out what your average daily caloric intake should be.  To do this take your BMR and multiply it by a factor that corresponds to your daily activity levels (NOT including workouts).  So if your BMR is 2000 (just as an example) and you work a desk job, you may have a TDEE of just 2300.  If you are a construction worker your TDEE may be upwards of 3000.  There are many calculators online you can use to figure out your TDEE, or you can shoot me a PM and I will be more than happy to figure it out for you.  Once you find your TDEE you need to figure out your AVERAGE caloric expenditure due to workouts, etc.  Once again, this can be annoying but crucial.  Should you need help, send me a PM.  So for our example let’s say that the client, after including workouts, has a need for 3200 calories to maintain.  

3)  Take your maintenance calorie amount and multiply it by 1.2 (to start).  So our client wants to shoot for a caloric level of approximately 3840 per day.

4)   Plan your workouts.  For a recomp I recommend lifting 5 days a week and doing cardio 4 days per week.  I recommend the following split.
Monday:  Chest, Cardio
Tuesday:  Back
Wednesday:  Cardio
Thursday:  Legs
Friday:  Arms (Biceps and Triceps), Cardio
Saturday:  Shoulders, Cardio
Sunday:  Off

5)  Plan your macros around your routine.  So this is quite simple, heavy muscle days mean heavy carb days.  Calories will fluctuate slightly as a result, but should average out to be close to your goal intake
High Carbs = Back, Legs
Medium Carbs = Chest, Shoulders
Low Carbs = Arms, 
Lower Carbs = Cardio day
No Carbs = Off day
As you can see this is carb cycling.  Carb cycling is a very important aspect of the recomp.  On days you need carbs, they are there, on days you don’t, they are not.  

6)  Never mix carbs with excess fats.  The reason for this comes full circle back to insulin.  Insulin shuttles nutrients around the body and does not care if those nutrients are fats or proteins.  If we have a high carb, high fat, high protein meal insulin is going to shuttle both the fat and the protein around.  This is not a good thing because it will lead to rapid weight gain of the bad kind.  It’s the same reason it is important to eat low fat meals after injecting exogenous insulin.  The goal here is to make insulin work FOR us in our quest to gain muscle.

7)  Proper post-workout nutrition is a must.  Insulin sensitivity is typically at its highest post workout so this gives us an ideal opportunity to take advantage of this powerful tool.  There have been multiple debates about this supposed “post-workout window” and whether you think it holds much weight is irrelevant.  Post-workout nutrition, regardless of whether it is a high carb or low carb day, should consist of only two macros, carbs and proteins.  Once again, this is because of insulin.  The following meal should be low in fat as well because of the residual insulin.

8)  Plan your meals a week in advance.  We’ve all heard the saying “failing to plan is planning to fail.”  This statement holds a lot of weight with dieting in general and even more when running a recomp diet.  It is best to choose one day per week that you can sit down for 30 minutes or so and plan your meals.  To make this easier make yourself a list of foods that fall into each category along with portion sizes and macronutrient contents.  I divide it like this…
Protein:
Very Lean Protein
Lean Protein
Medium Fat Protein
High Fat Protein

Starches/Breads

Fruits

Fats:
Monounsaturated Fats
Polyunsaturated Fats
Saturated Fats

By separating all these categories we can easily plan meals.

9)  Commit to success and make changes as needed.  Every person is different and bodies respond differently so don’t hesitate to make changes as needed.  If you are gaining too much fat, reduce calories and keep an eye on your carb intake.  If you are staying static with no gains or losses, check your cardio levels and up calories as needed.  A classic recomp was once described to me as this…  Eat like a bulk, cardio like a cut.  While this is overly simplistic it holds true.

Sample diet for our client

Monday:  Chest – 3839 Calories, 320g of carbohydrates, 363g of protein, 123g of fat
Tuesday:  Back  – 3804 Calories, 410g of carbohydrates, 388g of protein, 68g of fat
Wednesday:  Cardio – 3790 Calories, 80g of carbohydrates, 350g of protein, 230g of fat
Thursday:  Legs – 3804 Calories, 410g of carbohydrates, 388g of protein, 68g of fat
Friday:  Arms – 3803 Calories, 200g of carbohydrates, 339g of protein, 183g of fat
Saturday:  Shoulders – 3839 Calories, 320g of carbohydrates, 363g of protein, 123g of fat
Sunday:  Off – 3833 Calories, 0g of carbohydrates, 371g of protein, 261g of fat

Now, keep in mind that this is for someone recomping at a very high caloric intake so this is NOT for the typical client.  Also keep in mind that adding AAS, slin, HGH, etc will change the approach and that is something I will delve into in another post in the future.  

Once again, any questions PLEASE PM me and I will get back to you when I get a chance.


----------



## gymrat827

nice work man.


----------



## NbleSavage

This is tremendous - thanks Sponge!


----------



## AlphaD

Thank you Sponge, this is great info!


----------



## Azog

Nice post Sponge!


----------



## ram97

Great info spongy thanks for taking the time to post it!


----------



## #TheMatrix

just in time for after my bulk.


----------



## grind4it

Best recomp I ever did was with Spongy. My body weight went up and my waist size went down.


----------



## Tren4Life

grind4it said:


> Best recomp I ever did was with Spongy. My body weight went up and my waist size went down.



Same here My waist went down 2 notches on my belt, and I gained 16lbs


----------



## transcend2007

You have a PM!


----------



## bronco

Very nice. Thanks spongy


----------



## Tren4Life

Spongy gets my vote for a stickey on this one.


----------



## Mind2muscle

This is where I need to get dedicated.....calculating these formulas and planning my meals.  Thanks for the advice Spongy!  Now to put it to good use.


----------



## mabdelrasoul

Realllll niceeeee


----------



## don draco

This is awesome. Thanks for this, Spongy.


----------



## atticus84

Very nice!!  Answered a lot of questions for me.


----------



## Patriot1405

Definitely intrigued!!! 
Sent you a PM Spongy!


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Spongy gets my vote for a stickey on this one.



He's got mine too.  I agree.


----------



## SuperBane

Love you for this spongy!


----------



## Spongy

thanks guys!  I'm going to try and write a few more articles and eventually put together a book on "The Helios Method" so keep an eye out.  Once again, if anyone wants to become a client or has any questions please send me a PM!


----------



## HDH

Good read bud. 

There aren't to many diet write ups I feel are dead on. You will do well with your clients as long as they follow the plan.

It's all shit I have found to be true as well.

HDH


----------



## TR90125

Awesome info.


----------



## TR90125

Been looking at this daily.  Time to recomp.


----------



## giovanniv

messaged you, help a brotha out before going on cycle1


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

sticky! thanks sponge


----------



## 502

thanks spongy. ALways good posts.


----------



## DJ21

This is very interesting and may want to try this. So far I've been playing with the Paleo diet and adding carbs like rice and potatoes to pre/post workout since I was feeling too depleted on the paleo diet.



> Monday: Chest – 3839 Calories, 320g of carbohydrates, 363g of protein, 123g of fat
> Tuesday: Back – 3804 Calories, 410g of carbohydrates, 388g of protein, 68g of fat
> Wednesday: Cardio – 3790 Calories, 80g of carbohydrates, 350g of protein, 230g of fat
> Thursday: Legs – 3804 Calories, 410g of carbohydrates, 388g of protein, 68g of fat
> Friday: Arms – 3803 Calories, 200g of carbohydrates, 339g of protein, 183g of fat
> Saturday: Shoulders – 3839 Calories, 320g of carbohydrates, 363g of protein, 123g of fat
> Sunday: Off – 3833 Calories, 0g of carbohydrates, 371g of protein, 261g of fat



I appreciate this info, just wondering if you can also post up some sample meals? 

Thanks again, Spongy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Great read!


----------



## Spongy

Bumping this up for all that are looking to shed the holiday weight


----------



## PillarofBalance

I recomped over the holidays. Traded muscle for fat though


----------



## Spongy

Bump for the new members


----------



## NbleSavage

Good to see you back, Mate!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Good to see you back, Mate!!



I second that !!!


----------



## Spongy

Thank you my friends!


----------



## AlphaD

Spongy! Hello brother and Welcome back!


----------



## RustyShackelford

I really need to get my mind right and get my diet in proper order.


----------



## Spongy

RustyShackelford said:


> I really need to get my mind right and get my diet in proper order.



It will change your life my friend.


----------



## NbleSavage

Sponge, would love to see your mods to the guide based upon someone running gear. Perhaps a typical 200 Lb'er blasting test and looking to add lean mass? (would seem a common use case).


----------



## Tren4Life

Spongy said:


> It will change your life my friend.



It will change parts of your life you won't even expect. 

Like how you view the grocery store. All the good food is on the outside walls, all the shit food is in the middle.


----------



## Patriot1405

Good to see you back my friend!!!  Hope everything is much better on your end!!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Great stuff Spongy, going to get on this asap!! I may PM you


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Sent you a pm Spongy!


----------



## IronSoul

Incredible post spongy! Very, very informative and useful. The beginners can especially use this to help their understanding of nutrition an how it transfers over to body composition.


----------



## mickems

just read this . very interesting. can the workout days order be switched as long as macros for that day stay the same?


----------



## mickems

oh yeah. thanks for the great info SPONGY


----------



## Alcatraz_Rat

Nice post thanx bud


----------



## jawbrkr814

great read. thanks


----------



## curtisvill

great read, thank you.  looks like i need to do some work with spongy.


----------



## Palmer93

Great information!


----------



## automatondan

This is great, thanks for sharing your knowledge Spongy! This is exactly what I was looking for...


----------



## JonSupps

Thanks spongy, knowledge from 2013 is still great knowledge. I did a quick read but I'm re-reading it again.


----------



## Godfather2112

Awesome post!!! Thanks dude!


----------



## adam2010

useful ur article


----------



## GSgator

That's great info.


----------



## paraben

New here, thinks for your share!


----------



## SuperBane

Spongy do you ever think you will get around to making a second part to this post?


----------



## Angrybird

Amazing info!


----------



## gh0st

this is a great post and will help out a ton of brothers who are always asking about Helios, thank you OP!


----------



## saltylifter

This is a amazing break down of just about everything. Bad ass job Spongy.
thanks for all the info.


----------



## zyad00

thanks spongy


----------



## Utm18

Old post, new member great read. Lots of good information.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

killer post, didnt quite take in everything the first time i read it but this second time, i have a few minor tweaks i realised i need to make


----------



## AN1010

Nice post here


----------



## Frenchie

Thank you for your post !

I am 93kg (206 pounds), 1,86m (6,10 feet) and around 15% bf at 24 years old.
I calculated that my TDEE is 2,537 calories.
My aim is to slowly drop to 10-11% as I was a few months ago.



> High Carbs = Back, Legs
> Medium Carbs = Chest, Shoulders
> Low Carbs = Arms,
> Lower Carbs = Cardio day
> No Carbs = Off day





> Calories will fluctuate slightly as a result, but should average out to be close to your goal intake


Off day, no carbs : does that mean that the calories have to come from 50% proteins and 50% fat ?
On my off day I should be eating 317g of protein and 141g of fat if I wanted to do 50/50 and still reach the same amount of calories ... I am confused as it seems unlikely to be what you meant ...


----------



## Frenchie

> Calories will fluctuate slightly as a result, but should average out to be close to your goal intake
> 
> 
> 
> Off day, no carbs : does that mean that the calories have to come from 50% proteins and 50% fat ?
> On my off day I should be eating 317g of protein and 141g of fat if I wanted to do 50/50 and still reach the same amount of calories ... I am confused as it seems unlikely to be what you meant ...
Click to expand...


Actually, i just saw the sample diet, sorry about that.
Is that okay for your kidneys to be eating 300+ g of protein in a single day ?


EDIT : nevermind, I kept monologing and answered myself, see below :32 (20):

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1262767/


> Athletes, particularly in sports requiring strength and power, consume high levels of dietary protein [89,90]. In fact, many athletes habitually consume protein in excess of 2.0 g/kg/day [91]. Supplementation with amino acids will further increase dietary protein levels in these individuals [92]. Yet there is no evidence that this population is at greater risk for kidney disease or losses in renal function [90]. Poortsmans and Dellalieux [93] found that protein intakes in the range of ~1.4–1.9 g/kg/day or 170–243% of the recommended dietary allowance did not impair renal function in a group of 37 athletes. We found no data in the scientific literature to link high protein intakes to increased risk for impaired kidney function in healthy, physically active men and women.





> After four years of feeding diets that were either 56, 27 or 19% protein, no association between diet and structural changes in the kidney were observed.
> 
> To the best of our knowledge, there has been only one report of a potentially toxic effect of excessive protein intake on renal function in the rat. Stonard et al. [98] found a diet containing 33% protein produced tubular damage in a specific strain of female rats. However, findings from this study are limited by the fact that damage was induced by a bacterial single-cell protein (Pruteen).


----------



## sollaris

This is very great piece of information.
Thanks mate.
good job.


----------



## Ironcrusher

Nice work Spongy!


----------



## Spongy

Thank you.   Good luck!


----------



## MtBikR

This was very informative, Spongy, if one has excess body fat to loose, what's the best way to preserve (gain?) muscle?


----------



## Viduus

MtBikR said:


> This was very informative, Spongy, if one has excess body fat to loose, what's the best way to preserve (gain?) muscle?



Keep lifting heavy and make your weight loss gradual and steady. (Or take drugs)


----------



## Tinbeater36

Great post! I appreciate it.  I've just recently started really tracking my macros.  I always made sure I had enough protein but discovered I was WAY high on my fat intake.  I'm going to implement the carb cycling as suggested here.  Thanks for the great info.


----------



## Tinbeater36

After thinking about this post more I have what is probably a dumb question.  I typically lift in the evenings, but on weekends I like to get  in the gym early and get done.  I assume on Saturday I would still take in carbs as a normal training day to set up for Sunday, but if I lift early on Sunday would I avoid carbs until my first meal on Monday? Is my thinking right on this or am I messed up?  Thanks.


----------



## 13gunhey498

hi, advise a good site about diet and weight loss


----------



## metsfan4life

13gunhey498 said:


> hi, advise a good site about diet and weight loss



ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## HeiseTX

Great thread.


----------



## bprice

I thought i had a general idea of what my macros and diet need to be. I obviously was not even close. Came here looking for research on first cycle now i think i need to hold my horses and figure out diet and routine. Guess Athlean-X wasnt the answer any help ? Thanks


----------



## TheMania

I am resurrecting this thread to get at you Spongy. I sent you an email, can't DM, lack of posts. Sent an inquiry pertaining to your nutrition coaching.


----------



## Fugi

Great read, thank you!


----------



## j2048b

Spongy said:


> Alright fellas, this is a quick something I wrote up.  It's not all inclusive and doesn't have all the tips and tricks I use for success with my clients, but it will give you a place to start.
> 
> Helios Nutrition guide to recomp
> The recomp is often considered the holy grail of any bodybuilding achievement.  In short it is the ability to both burn fat and gain muscle at the same time.  While this is often considered impossible without the use of AAS, my experimentations with my own body and with my clients leads me to believe that a proper diet and training program make this supposed impossibility a reality.  As such you will see that the majority of diets Helios Nutrition writes have an element of recomposition to them.
> 
> Think of it this way, why would you risk losing all your gains just to drop fat?  Why would you allow yourself to pack on fat just to gain a few measly pounds of muscle?  The era of traditional bulking and cutting is quickly coming to an end and I couldn’t be happier.
> 
> What are the “pros” of a recomp?
> 1)  Healthier lifestyle.  The massive quantities of food consumption required for a traditional bulk is very taxing on the body.  Follow this with the cutting of calories and the lethargy of cutting and you are setting your body up for disaster down the road.  This is yo-yo dieting at its finest and is not safe for long term health.
> 2)  Hold onto your gains.  By bypassing the yo-yo of tradition cut and bulk you can actually maintain more muscle mass throughout the year.  This means that the gains you do make are true gains as opposed to false gains caused by an influx of glycogen.  You also don’t have to worry about losing those gains due to cutting calories too low.  My observation is that competitors who practice recomps or modified recomps tend to go into competitions looking leaner and fuller than those practicing traditional cycles of cutting and bulking.  Yes, this is purely observation and may be considered Broscience, but it’s apparent.
> 3)  Control insulin sensitivity.  Packing away massive quantities of food over a short period of time wreaks havoc on your insulin levels.  It takes time to recover from this and can ultimately reduce your insulin sensitivity.  This is a bad thing because insulin, whether endogenous or exogenous, is one of the best tools we have in our arsenal for building muscle.  If we are constantly messing with this system it leads to inefficiencies within our body and doesn’t allow us to utilize this powerful weapon to its maximum potential.
> 4)  Feel better.  While this is a qualitative observation it holds a lot of truth.  Cutting calories leads to lethargy and sluggishness, so does an overabundance of calories.  Your workouts will suffer, your sex life will suffer, your life will suffer.
> 5) Look better.  You will keep a generally fit physique year round as opposed to bloating up and cutting down.  No more “oh crap it’s beach season, I’d better cut calories.”  Cut when you want to, when it’s really important (shows, etc).
> 
> So how do you plan a perfect recomp?  A lot goes into it and it depends on the individual.  There are some tricks that Helios Nutrition uses when planning diets that I won’t divulge, but below is a general guideline that can be used to write out your own recomp diet.
> 
> 1)  Figure out your goal.  While a true recomp is generally defined is maintaining a static weight while dropping body fat and gaining muscle, there are times when your goals may be to lean out or bulk up.  What makes a recomp cut or recomp bulk different from their tradition predecessors is that the focus isn’t on weight, but rather results. So yes, it is possible to do a recomp bulk, but instead of gaining 30lbs over the course of a few months, you may only gain 15.  The difference is that those 15lbs will be muscle with minimal fat.  Just as with a recomp cut you will lose weight, but the weight lost will ultimately be almost all fat.  So for our example the client wants to do a TRUE recomp, meaning staying static in terms of weight while gaining muscle and losing fat.
> 
> 2)  Figure out what your average daily caloric intake should be.  To do this take your BMR and multiply it by a factor that corresponds to your daily activity levels (NOT including workouts).  So if your BMR is 2000 (just as an example) and you work a desk job, you may have a TDEE of just 2300.  If you are a construction worker your TDEE may be upwards of 3000.  There are many calculators online you can use to figure out your TDEE, or you can shoot me a PM and I will be more than happy to figure it out for you.  Once you find your TDEE you need to figure out your AVERAGE caloric expenditure due to workouts, etc.  Once again, this can be annoying but crucial.  Should you need help, send me a PM.  So for our example let’s say that the client, after including workouts, has a need for 3200 calories to maintain.
> 
> 3)  Take your maintenance calorie amount and multiply it by 1.2 (to start).  So our client wants to shoot for a caloric level of approximately 3840 per day.
> 
> 4)   Plan your workouts.  For a recomp I recommend lifting 5 days a week and doing cardio 4 days per week.  I recommend the following split.
> Monday:  Chest, Cardio
> Tuesday:  Back
> Wednesday:  Cardio
> Thursday:  Legs
> Friday:  Arms (Biceps and Triceps), Cardio
> Saturday:  Shoulders, Cardio
> Sunday:  Off
> 
> 5)  Plan your macros around your routine.  So this is quite simple, heavy muscle days mean heavy carb days.  Calories will fluctuate slightly as a result, but should average out to be close to your goal intake
> High Carbs = Back, Legs
> Medium Carbs = Chest, Shoulders
> Low Carbs = Arms,
> Lower Carbs = Cardio day
> No Carbs = Off day
> As you can see this is carb cycling.  Carb cycling is a very important aspect of the recomp.  On days you need carbs, they are there, on days you don’t, they are not.
> 
> 6)  Never mix carbs with excess fats.  The reason for this comes full circle back to insulin.  Insulin shuttles nutrients around the body and does not care if those nutrients are fats or proteins.  If we have a high carb, high fat, high protein meal insulin is going to shuttle both the fat and the protein around.  This is not a good thing because it will lead to rapid weight gain of the bad kind.  It’s the same reason it is important to eat low fat meals after injecting exogenous insulin.  The goal here is to make insulin work FOR us in our quest to gain muscle.
> 
> 7)  Proper post-workout nutrition is a must.  Insulin sensitivity is typically at its highest post workout so this gives us an ideal opportunity to take advantage of this powerful tool.  There have been multiple debates about this supposed “post-workout window” and whether you think it holds much weight is irrelevant.  Post-workout nutrition, regardless of whether it is a high carb or low carb day, should consist of only two macros, carbs and proteins.  Once again, this is because of insulin.  The following meal should be low in fat as well because of the residual insulin.
> 
> 8)  Plan your meals a week in advance.  We’ve all heard the saying “failing to plan is planning to fail.”  This statement holds a lot of weight with dieting in general and even more when running a recomp diet.  It is best to choose one day per week that you can sit down for 30 minutes or so and plan your meals.  To make this easier make yourself a list of foods that fall into each category along with portion sizes and macronutrient contents.  I divide it like this…
> Protein:
> Very Lean Protein
> Lean Protein
> Medium Fat Protein
> High Fat Protein
> 
> Starches/Breads
> 
> Fruits
> 
> Fats:
> Monounsaturated Fats
> Polyunsaturated Fats
> Saturated Fats
> 
> By separating all these categories we can easily plan meals.
> 
> 9)  Commit to success and make changes as needed.  Every person is different and bodies respond differently so don’t hesitate to make changes as needed.  If you are gaining too much fat, reduce calories and keep an eye on your carb intake.  If you are staying static with no gains or losses, check your cardio levels and up calories as needed.  A classic recomp was once described to me as this…  Eat like a bulk, cardio like a cut.  While this is overly simplistic it holds true.
> 
> Sample diet for our client
> 
> Monday:  Chest – 3839 Calories, 320g of carbohydrates, 363g of protein, 123g of fat
> Tuesday:  Back  – 3804 Calories, 410g of carbohydrates, 388g of protein, 68g of fat
> Wednesday:  Cardio – 3790 Calories, 80g of carbohydrates, 350g of protein, 230g of fat
> Thursday:  Legs – 3804 Calories, 410g of carbohydrates, 388g of protein, 68g of fat
> Friday:  Arms – 3803 Calories, 200g of carbohydrates, 339g of protein, 183g of fat
> Saturday:  Shoulders – 3839 Calories, 320g of carbohydrates, 363g of protein, 123g of fat
> Sunday:  Off – 3833 Calories, 0g of carbohydrates, 371g of protein, 261g of fat
> 
> Now, keep in mind that this is for someone recomping at a very high caloric intake so this is NOT for the typical client.  Also keep in mind that adding AAS, slin, HGH, etc will change the approach and that is something I will delve into in another post in the future.
> 
> Once again, any questions PLEASE PM me and I will get back to you when I get a chance.



5) Plan your macros around your routine. So this is quite simple, heavy muscle days mean heavy carb days. Calories will fluctuate slightly as a result, but should average out to be close to your goal intake
High Carbs = Back, Legs
Medium Carbs = Chest, Shoulders
Low Carbs = Arms,
Lower Carbs = Cardio day
No Carbs = Off day
As you can see this is carb cycling. Carb cycling is a very important aspect of the recomp. On days you need carbs, they are there, on days you don’t, they are not.

Would it not be better to eat the high carbs the day before so u have more energy or glucose built up for that heavy lifting day?


----------

